# ADA Pollen Glass HELP!



## jbot (Feb 3, 2006)

This past Christmas I was given an ADA Pollen Glass CO2 diffuser (the one for tanks up to 25G), which I intended to use on my 20G tank. Currently, I have a 2L DIY CO2 bottle hooked up directly to my HOB filter intake. This setup has provided good results, but it is certainly not elegant and I understand that the CO2 may cause long-term damage to the filter components.

After connecting my new ADA diffuser following the provided directions, I noticed that no CO2 was was actually crossing the diffusion base. A few seconds later I heard my check valve "pop", so I quickly detached the diffuser from the CO2 supply hose, which created another "pop" as the built up co2 pressure was released from the hose.

Obviously, my CO2 isn't crossing the diffusion base and I am wondering why this is? Is it a faulty piece? Did I do something wrong? Is there not enough CO2 pressure?

I was under the impression that the ADA glass diffusers worked well with DIY set-ups and I would hate to have this diffuser go for not, so I greatly appreciate any help/tips/insights/comments.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
jbot


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

My guess is that your particular ADA glass diffuser needs more pressure to push the CO2 gas through. You might try cleaning it out with a bleach solution to see if that will help remove any blocking particles in the pores.

-John N.


----------



## red (Oct 21, 2006)

*ADA glass diffuser*

ADA glass diffuser...don't think DIY CO2 can build enough pressure for it...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

not sure about the ada difusser but i got the aquaticmagic ones to work fine but with a 4L diy mix


----------



## jbot (Feb 3, 2006)

So you guys all think it's a pressure issue then eh? I figured it might be.... I'll try it again on a larger sized bottle perhaps. But first I'll clean it out with a mild bleach solution and giv'er a go....

What bleach "solution" mix do you recommend for cleaning the ada diffusers?? 10%?

Otherwise, she'll have to wait until I get pressurized CO2 on this tank.

Thanks guys!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont use bleach, instead i use peroxide and i do a 50/50 mix


----------

